# AutoCorrect file in MS Word for Mac



## froitzheim (May 25, 2007)

Hello everybody,

I am using Word's AutoCorrect function extensively and have added many entries to the existing one. 

Does anybody know what the file of accumulated AutoCorrect entries is called, in case I need to reinstall Word or the whole enchilada? (I would hate to have to type all those entries AGAIN)

Thanks in advance
Thomas


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

its most likely part of one of word's many preference files. but not having word myself, i couldn't tell you which file you need to keep. but it does have files in the folder "username:libraryreferences" look for any folder with microsoft in its name, and any file that starts "com.microsoft". also, micrsoft likes to make a folder "username:documents:microsoft user data" that may contain custom setup files like dictionaries and maybe this autofill library you seek.


----------



## froitzheim (May 25, 2007)

Thank you Sinclair, that is it!!

To be precise (I tested it!):
Username/library/preferences/Microsoft/Microsoft Office ACL

as an aside: the autocorrect library is for all office applications


----------

